# Feathered Friends



## JacaRanda (Nov 24, 2014)

A few from the last couple of weekends.  C&C welcomed as always.

1) White-faced Ibis



_39A9346-7 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) Northern Shovelers swapping spit.



_39A9253-6 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) Black-necked Stilt - Batman?  Dracula?



_39A9423-8 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) Anna's Hummingbird



00000013-4 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

5) Long-billed Dowitcher (I think)



_39A9595-10 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

6) Western Scrub Jay



Western Scrub Jay by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Nov 24, 2014)

Excellent, all. As always I like the in flights.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you B-man!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 24, 2014)

Wonderful shots! I think my favorite here is number five. I love the way the wings are casting a shadow across his face!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 24, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Wonderful shots! I think my favorite here is number five. I love the way the wings are casting a shadow across his face!



Thank you JJ!


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 24, 2014)

I love the scrub-jay. There is some color there.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice set!


----------



## goooner (Nov 25, 2014)

These are nice, the 7D2 seems to be working well for you


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 25, 2014)

Those are excellent!
Nancy


----------



## Hunter58 (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice set of shots.  I think you're correct on the Dowitcher.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 25, 2014)

Gorgeous set! #5 and 6 are favorites! Well done.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 25, 2014)

great shots,  I love the colors in the background on number 6


----------



## mnmcote (Nov 25, 2014)

They are all very Nice!!! I'm really digging' the hummingbird and the Western Scrub-J!! Lots of great detail and color...
I'm jealous really...


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 26, 2014)

mnmcote said:


> They are all very Nice!!! I'm really digging' the hummingbird and the Western Scrub-J!! Lots of great detail and color...
> I'm jealous really...



Thank you mnmcote!


----------



## jossy (Nov 27, 2014)

Are northern shovelers same as mallards?


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 27, 2014)

jossy said:


> Are northern shovelers same as mallards?



No they are not.  Here are Mallards.




IMG_2888-24 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------

